# su: permission denied

## az20110303

Hi!  i am trying to use su command under common user and i get error 

su: permission denied

my user groups:

 *Quote:*   

> az@localhost ~ $ groups az
> 
> root az
> 
> 

 

i enter correct password. login under root is always successful.

----------

## az20110303

already fixed   :Cool: 

looks like i had to add my user to "wheel" group.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved to Networking & Security.

----------

